# Uber makes it harder to give drivers bad ratings



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

*Uber makes it harder to give drivers bad ratings*
Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

By Karissa Bell3 hours ago

Ask any Uber driver for their biggest gripes and ratings will very likely be near the top of list. Now, Uber is trying to address some of its drivers' biggest complaints about ratings.

The company introduced four updates to driver ratings that will make it more difficult for riders to give drivers poor ratings and make the process easier to understand for both.

SEE ALSO: Flying taxis could be here by 2020 thanks to Uber

On the driver side, the biggest change is that Uber passengers will no longer be able to give drivers four stars or less without explaining why they're doing so. The change will go into effect "starting soon," according to Uber.

The change is meant to address one common complaint with drivers that don't know why their rating went down or what they should be doing better.

Uber will also start taking into account when a bad rating may not actually be deserved.
Likewise, some Uber passengers don't understand that anything less than a perfect five stars is considered "bad" under Uber's rating system, as it brings a driver's total average down. Now, with the new changes, Uber will introduce an in-app scale that defines what each star means.

Uber will also start taking into account when a bad rating may not actually be deserved. If a rider frequently hands out ratings that are four stars or less, then the company will throw them out so they no longer count towards a driver's average. The company will also discount bad ratings on account of factors like traffic of GPS complaints.

Finally, the Uber app will start prompting users to provide ratings and reviews after each trip - something that's been buried in the app in more recent updates.

These updates are the latest move in the company's pledge to do more to keep its drivers happy. Beginning with tipping earlier this year, Uber has steadily rolled out driver-focused updates meant to address common complaints and concerns. Other changes have included making it easier to decline rides and UberPool improvements.

Ratings, however, have long been a sore spot for many drivers whose ability to work depends on maintaining a certain rating. Now, Uber is hoping these changes will go a long way toward fixing some of the biggest issues.
http://mashable.com/2017/11/21/uber-makes-it-harder-to-give-bad-ratings/#ald.qYj77qqb


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"Finally, the Uber app will start prompting users to provide ratings and reviews after each trip — something that's been buried in the app in more recent updates."

Interesting, might help with in app tipping if they actually do get prompted for a rating and then get to the tip screen.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

SLuz said:


> *Uber makes it harder to give drivers bad ratings*
> Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
> 
> By Karissa Bell3 hours ago
> ...


Fn uber....how abt 180 days of fare increases instead of all this useless bullshit?!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

They will just lie why they are low rating the driver, and I have put up with this for a long time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SLuz said:


> Uber makes it harder to give drivers bad ratings


Absolute nonsense. What this change does is to prevent drivers being penalised for events outside their control. It is no more difficult for pax to give drivers bad ratings now than it was before. It just takes an extra tap on the screen. Hardly "harder". Evidently young Ms. Karissa Bell struggles with reading comprehension.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They will just lie why they are low rating the driver, and I have put up with this for a long time.


Agreed; Uber should not be telling pax that some reasons won't count against the driver.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

I wish they would add the pax pic next to the low rating. See me and my 1*. Hope they have n option for no water/no mintz or just "cuz"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the fact that they say they won't count ratings from pax that constantly give out 1 star doesn't state in detail exactly how it's determined


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Absolute nonsense. What this change does is to prevent drivers being penalised for events outside their control. It is no more difficult for pax to give drivers bad ratings now than it was before. It just takes an extra tap on the screen. Hardly "harder". Evidently young Ms. Karissa Bell struggles with reading comprehension.
> 
> Agreed; Uber should not be telling pax that some reasons won't count against the driver.


Uber isn't telling the riders that, it lets the rider vent by say 1 starring and choosing high fare or traffic as reason.

Rider thinks he ****ed the driver over, whereas Uber automatically disregards that one star for overall rating purposes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Uber isn't telling the riders that, it lets the rider vent by say 1 starring and choosing high fare or traffic as reason.
> 
> Rider thinks he &%[email protected]!*ed the driver over, whereas Uber automatically disregards that one star for overall rating purposes.


Wrong!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh godamnit ****ing Uber! Why the transparency now?

Love how the tip amounts require scrolling so I wont expect more tips.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Oh godamnit &%[email protected]!*ing Uber! Why the transparency now?


To give pax another chance to tap a different button to ding the driver. I see no other reason for there being a "will/will not affect the driver" differentiator between the various complaint options presented.

Well, actually, there is a positive reason. It's so that the fears of the conscientious pax, who is concerned about unfairly dinging a driver for circumstances outside his/her control, will be allayed and therefore the pax will be more likely to raise these issues too. But I'm feeling slightly negative/distrustful today so I will disregard that as a genuine possibility.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

SLuz said:


> *Uber makes it harder to give drivers bad ratings*
> Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
> 
> By Karissa Bell3 hours ago
> ...


Not sure I would rank "Ratings" as my biggest concern but I appreciate the change.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL ratings as biggest concern.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Get ready for some false claims! If you don't already have a dashcam, now is the time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They're still gonna get their free rides...
So yes. New fake comments incoming!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They KNEW they were hacked...

One year ago...

So they are trying to suck up...

To the drivers...

To prevent a mass exodus...

Which would cause severe problems...

Rakos


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

365 days of hacks.
180 days of scams.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> 365 days of hacks.
> 180 days of scams.


JoJo...I think I Love You...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Well you shouldnt deactivating drivers... you need drivers. Idiots.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I actually like the 4* = "Ride was OK, but there was an issue." I actually think the vast majority of 4* ratings are mistakes, where the pax is thinking 5* hotel/4* hotel? As in -- it was a great ride, but it wasn't a limo ride to a Hollywood gala with the driver wearing a tux.

It will be interesting to see what Uber thinks the other low ratings mean!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Seriously a thumbs up thumbs down system would be so much better, and people would understand what it meant.


----------



## bender953 (Feb 4, 2016)

It's funny how every time Uber comes out with a way to help the drivers there is a whole group of negative remarks on here. I really believe there are people in this world that aren't happy unless they are complaining. If you don't like it quit or shut the hell up!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bender953 said:


> It's funny how every time Uber comes out with a way to help the drivers there is a whole group of negative remarks on here. I really believe there are people in this world that aren't happy unless they are complaining. If you don't like it quit or shut the hell up!


So let me guess Bender...

As a robot...

you don't believe in...

Playing devil's advocate...

And just accept new programming...

As the new "normal"...

Maybe monkeys ARE...

Smarter than robots...ya think...???

Rakos


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

According to some drivers here who do this full time and are self proclaimed "experts" on all things Uber (and I am NOT one of them)...passengers from certain groups or demographics give "average 3 stars" to every driver, or less if they are not offered complimentary water and mints, even on extremely short X platform trips. These groups have been identified in thread after thread, both directly and indirectly. So on the weekends when I drive, I have taken the decision to NOT service these groups or areas where they are most likely to request rides. First and foremost, I avoid the ASU area to avoid the students who give "average 3 stars", and I avoid those other demographics, and XL calls at WalMart or ANY grocery store, that other drivers complain about.

Guess what....my rating has gone up from 4.86 to 4.88 and I have only had one sub 5-Star rating and I believe it was from some snapperhead who wanted to go through a JITB drive thru on a .9 mile ride.

Tips have gone up. Tip percentages have gone up. Ratios of tips to rides has gone up, and so has my experience driving.

Before the Snowflake Skwad accuses me of being "racist" or something because I no longer pick up the dorm rats and avoid a certain clientele...you might want to think about how your ratings and earnings and tips are being affected by servicing the demographics that the long term full time drivers have mentioned.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SLuz said:


> Uber will also start taking into account when a bad rating may not actually be deserved. If a rider frequently hands out ratings that are four stars or less, then the company will throw them out so they no longer count towards a driver's average.


All this does is illustrate how inept the leadership at uber is. I've been driving on and off for just a few months and I had this idea (and posted it multiple times) a while back. It's so obvious, why does this multi-billion dollar company take so long to figure things out? I should be glad they're doing this and I am, but why do they implement clearly good ideas so slowly?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All this does is illustrate how inept the leadership at uber is. I've been driving on and off for just a few months and I had this idea (and posted it multiple times) a while back. It's so obvious, why does this multi-billion dollar company take so long to figure things out? I should be glad they're doing this and I am, but why do they implement clearly good ideas so slowly?


Maybe they just recently found your idea and rushed it through!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There are two posts on UP at the moment about 'Bad Music' - not sure I've ever seen that. Wonder if Uber has rolled it out for some already..?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

drivers give 2 doo Doos about ratings

3 outta 100 will be 1 stars
90+ outta 100 5 stars
1/2 didnt rate now theyll be forced

ill still
1 star EVERY rider who goes less than 10 miles & doesn't tip along with an unmatch request to support like i jave to hundreds for least 2 years now. i leave app on hours a day after done with my 2-7 airport rides at $50 creating my own ghost cars because if uber can do it why not me

rider can just get a new acvount & be back to 5 stars

drivers can have friend order a bunch of min & eat the vig for a hundred or two or take a class

ratings are meaningless to humans only kids & bots care about badges & stars both sides abuse it & mis use it as they should

driving is not a game uber

$1.50 a mile
.25 a min
100% of $7 minimum fare
Nationwide minimums
show pick up address and approx miles & direction the destination is before driver accepts contract

then youve created the greatest job in america, 90+% of your problems go away, 100% acceptance rates, very low cancel rates, everyone is 5 stars, & were actually independent contractors

otherwise yyour an evil Ponzi scheme a gas chambers for peoples cars, elder abuse advocates, & a million other illegal things

uber is 80+% slavery period

they are doing everything except listening to drivers so know its war. uber is your enemy & pax going less than 10 miles ate your enemy unless youre a 10 year old paperboy in 1985 & $2 means something to you



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Seriously a thumbs up thumbs down system would be so much better, and people would understand what it meant.


naw cuz in ubers world a thumbs up would be bad lol

seriously if you care or have been deactivated for ratings this gig not for you

geez it costs less than $200 to raise your own, i hear 50 for a class & if its that bad you deserve em, im diabolical with how i treeat pax have been as low as 4.5 usually in the 4.7s

who cares?

screen ALL your rides why are people doing things for other people for less than $10?

i



bender953 said:


> It's funny how every time Uber comes out with a way to help the drivers there is a whole group of negative remarks on here. I really believe there are people in this world that aren't happy unless they are complaining. If you don't like it quit or shut the hell up!


nah cuz every intelligent experienced driver
knows theyre are doing everything BUT the only thing that matters, all the changes are for new hires thatll believe them

all the smart drivers already figured out ways to do their "changes" during 180 days of continued fraud

96% will fail because when someone lies to them once the continue to trust them, me when youre on record lying thousands of times oh well get even not mad

nothing matters but rates
stars are for children Uber wants you to care about them so you dont taste the urine theyre spraying down on you

how do ratings help drivers? do they make you tingly inside when you accepted a blank contract, risked your life, deliverd someone miles, & were rewarded with some stars but at the same time someone stole a few bucks out your wallet for the effort? heres your gold star for being a dunce who doesnt understand anything under $10 is theft of services & your boss uber aidded & abbeyed so it could happen & those in power say its cool cuz they get a cut. i dont care if they rated 3 or less if im making money on the ride and they dont damage my vehicle, talk loud, yell, be rude, but if im not making money you not paying me so ill treat you like it

ponder this they shuttered xchange lease program but not x or pool? they cant make money getting $1000 for a $200 lease AND the driver paying all gas & doing all work, what makes you think x & pool can make money?

did x or pool drivers solve math & physics? nope 96% failure rate by design

anything less than 1.50 a mile is a sad trap for many, only works in the 1970s-80s not 2017


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> There are two posts on UP at the moment about 'Bad Music' - not sure I've ever seen that. Wonder if Uber has rolled it out for some already..?


Bad Music???? Fortunately I now only play sports talk and the news.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

bender953 said:


> It's funny how every time Uber comes out with a way to help the drivers there is a whole group of negative remarks on here.


It's funny how every time Uber comes out with a way to help the drivers it doesn't seem to help the drivers at all.


----------

